# My very little wedding! - 5th January 2013



## CatStorey

Hello ladies :) 

I spend most of my days on the forum but hardly write much anymore. Although recently found this section and have been loving reading about everyones up coming weddings........so exciting!! :happydance:

I thought I'd like to share my wedding with you. What I have done so far and the next 6 weeks on the run up to my big day!!

I am having a very small wedding, 13 guests:

My Mum 
My Dad
My Sister
Sisters OH 
Niece
Other Sister
Sisters OH
Niece
Nephew
OH Mum
OH Stepdad
OH Brother 
My daughter

The thought of having a big wedding makes me want to run for the hills.....lol! I think I would get too stressed with a large wedding. `We also wanted to splash out on the food as its extremely important to us (we both work in food) and couldn't afford to do that with lots of guests. 

I got married first time when I was 18. I was so young, I can't even remember it. Just got swept along, did everything what MIL wanted. I didn't get to choose anything, didn't know pretty much any of the guests, so am absolutely loving be able to decide all the little things I want. its so special! :cloud9:

Going to post now all the things I have got so far...........


----------



## CatStorey

I knew I didn't want a big dress. I got this nearly a year ago now in the January sales so have had it hanging in my bedroom forever!! 

It looks so much better on........I just love it :cloud9:


----------



## CatStorey

Our ceremony venue is - https://www.balmerlawnhotel.com/

We chose it only because its near where we are staying and its on the way to the reception venue. I haven't even been there :dohh:
Also.......it was the cheapest!

After the ceremony we will then jump in taxis and head down to the reception. Its about 15 mins down the road.


I spent forever looking for this venue. As we are massive foodies it needed to be a place that was well know for amazing food. But also, as I have my daughter and also my nieces and nephew I needed somewhere accommodating for children. I didn't want it to be all stuffy and have to worry about the kids all day. 

We chose - https://www.chewtonglen.com/

Its amazing!! Its totally child friendly. I love it! 

We are having our meal in this room (not the best picture) -



We have written the menu ourselves along with the chef so all really exciting! I can't wait to eat :)


----------



## CatStorey

I started off looking at hotels for the weekend for everyone to stay in but it was starting to get really pricey. I didn't feel I could ask people to pay themselves as everyone is really skint but I so wanted to have everyone together for the whole weekend. 
My OH parents and little brother live in Finland and only have met my parents once (his stepdad never) so its incredibly important for me to have everyone spend the weekend getting to know each other. I really want to make a weekend of it. 

So, after booking a hotel and cancelling it I found this https://www.halcyonholidaycottages.co.uk/stables-holiday-cottage.htm#
- 



Its a massive holiday house in the New Forest (sleeps 30!!) and its loads cheaper than hotels for 2 nights. We get the house from Friday through to Monday so its idea. We can hang out, our parents can drink tea and chat, the kids can run and play and me, my sisters and oh's can hit the local pubs........he he!


----------



## CatStorey

I didn't want flowers. No idea why! I just really didn't fancy them and didn't want to spend a lot of money on something i couldn't keep. 

So I am having a Brooch Bouquet :) 

I spent about 9 months collecting brooches from family and friends. Its extra special as I am not having anyone apart from immediate family with me on the day so this way I do still have a part of them there. I also have friends all over the world from my time working in hotels and they have sent them over and its just so so special!!

This is the Facebook page of the lady doing it - https://www.facebook.com/cuteasabuttonbouquet?fref=ts

She is making it at the moment so can't wait to post a picture when its all ready! 

Chloe is having a Button Bouquet. That one is finished now. Here it is - 





She is also doing Button Holes for the men and little posies for the ladies.


----------



## CatStorey

My daughter Chloe will walk down the aisle with me.

She is wearing this (both from Monsoon) -


----------



## Lauren25

Love all your plans so far, it all looks fab! Espesh love the bouquet, I'm off to have a look on the Facebook page now :)


----------



## CatStorey

Lauren25 said:


> Love all your plans so far, it all looks fab! Espesh love the bouquet, I'm off to have a look on the Facebook page now :)

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## CatStorey

I really feel the need to write this down. Probably so boring but Its going round and round my head so think it will help if I put it down then can just re-read it and can stop stressing......ha ha! 


When I first started planning the wedding I was so sure i wanted a totally relaxed time. Not too much formality, just a fun family get together.................with a wedding thrown in :thumbup:

Now its all booked this is the plan: 

My OH's parents will arrive from Finland about 3 days before. They will stay with us and we will show them round where we live and let them settle in a bit. 

Friday 4th - Head down to the house we are staying in. Can check in anytime after 11am I think. Its about 20 mins on train from us (we don't drive). 

I need to go down to the reception venue to drop off the favours, place cards etc then I will come back to the house.

Family will arrive throughout the afternoon as they will be coming down from London. 

Chill out in the evening, have a few drinks, fight over the bedrooms, relax with family :)

I'm going to sleep away from my OH that night. I wasn't going too but have decided it will add to the excitement of the day. 

Saturday 5th - Ceremony is at 10.30am so early start :coffee:
I'm doing my own hair and having a make-up lady come to the house. 

Everyone will jump in cabs (not having wedding cars) and head down to the ceremony venue. I'll wait with my dad and Chloe and head down about 20 mins afterwards. 

Get married :)

Glass of prosseco after the ceremony and some photo's then back in some cabs and head down to the Reception venue. 

My family can explore and have a drink whilst me and OH go off and have some photo's. Then a few more photo's before lunch with the family. 

Lunch :)

After lunch maybe chill out at the venue for a while. Kids can play outside, they have amazing grounds and a tree house (weather dependent of course!!). Others can go exploring the surrounds as its so beautiful, my sisters love walking and want to try and get down to the beach if not snowed in! 

Go back to the house and relax. Maybe put the kids to bed and let the Grandparents babysit whilst we go out to a local pub or 2 :winkwink:

Sunday 6th - Take a look around the town (we are staying in Lyndhurst in the New Forest), hang out. Everyone making a move in the afternoon as back to work Monday. Me, OH and Chloe will stay until Monday and pretend we are rich in a giant house.....lol! 

Well done to anyone who read this far :flower:


----------



## CatStorey

Yay........just been and collected the rings from the Jewelers :happydance:

There not that interesting, just your standard wedding rings. But mine sits nicely with my engagement ring and I love it :thumbup:




On the day I will also be wearing this Bracelet. It was made for me by one of my closest friends and its amazing. She is so talented :)




And this necklace. Not long after my Grandma passed away my mum used her inheritance to buy me and my sisters a very special necklace each. Its so precious to me it only comes out on very very special occasions. 




Nothing matches but I'm not fussed. It all means something to me and that's more important :cloud9:


----------



## emyandpotato

I love tiny weddings, so special! It's a stunning dress, really is. I love your dinner venue too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey 

Loving your plans, esp that big house such a perfect idea!

I totally understand what your saying about big weddings! Am having 40 in the day, i am bricking it to be fair. How you feeling seems jan is only around the corner? x


----------



## CatStorey

Thanks ladies :hugs:

So happy I am going for a small wedding. Upsets me sometimes as when people ask about my wedding and I tell them there will be 15 of us they look at my a bit sad. And say things like "oh, weddings are so expensive arn't they" or my sister says "are you sure you don't want to invite just one friend"?

No one seems to get that I WANT a small wedding. I couldn't imagine it any other way. Everyone just assumes I am doing it because I can't afford it. I have had someone try and convince me to have a big wedding a few months ago, went on for ages about how I'll regret it etc :cry:

I have nothing against big weddings at all. My sister did and it was an amazing day. But for me this is what I want. Me and OH are not mega confident people and I think I wouldn't enjoy it. 

Sorry.....went off on a rant there!! Feel better now though xxxx


----------



## aly888

I totally agree with you there. Our ceremony will be just us, parents, bridesmaids/groomsmen and our daughter (12 and half people including us and our LO) and I've had so many people question it. My mum said I had to invite brothers/sisters at least but I have 2 brothers and 3 sisters, plus their families. It would have taken the total up to 25!!! I just tell people we want it small. The promises we're making to each other are exactly that, 'to each other'. We don't want a big ceremony and a big fuss, but no-one understands :wacko: I don't think we'll regret it one bit. I can't think of any other way I'd want to get married :thumbup:


----------



## KittieB

I love tiny weddings! We will have 35 during the day which I think is considered a small-ish wedding. Your wedding sounds like it will be very personal and intimate... just perfect :)


----------



## CatStorey

So, I went for my make-up trial yesterday..........and I hated it :cry:

It was too much. I looked nothing like I normally do. I did ask for Natural as I don't wear much make-up and thats what she said she did but to me I looked ridiculous. 

She gave me stick on eye lashes and I looked so freaky, and gold eyeshadow :( Those things I know I can easily tell her not to do but it was the foundation as well. I looked much darker than I like but she said she couldn't go any lighter. 

So now I just dont know :shrug:

Do I do another trial with a different makeup artist.....and risk another £50 being wasted (which I really can't afford) or do I just attempt it myself. 

I don't think my makeup looks that bad. Just wanted to be prefect for the photo's.

Help!


----------



## aly888

Deffo don't go with her :wacko: your face shouldn't be any darker than it is naturally. Foundation is for levelling skin tone out, not for giving you a tan :/ And gold isn't the colour is have gone for if attempting the 'natural' look :wacko::wacko: She should have stuck to pale pinks, oatmeals, and some soft browns for depth!!!
What was her portfolio like? Did she have an example of someone's make-up that you liked? If you go with someone else make sure their portfolio is large and up to date. And preferably has a look that you're going for so you can say 'that one'. The artist should be able to recreate a look she's already done :thumbup:

Sorry it didn't go how you wanted, but all is not lost x


----------



## CatStorey

Thanks hun :hugs:
Glad it wasn't just me that thought gold eye shadow was rather odd for the Natural look! She's really young so I thought she would be cool and not make me look like a granny :dohh:

After lots of thought I have decided just to do it myself. Looking back through photo's of myself I don't look that bad, I'm sure I can do a good enough job. And I did learn something from her - to use a make-up primer and setting spray - 2 things I had never heard of before. So I guess she was a bit useful :)


----------



## CatStorey

So today's job (in between working of course :winkwink: ) was printing the menus to send out. 

The whole wedding revolves around our meal. I'm so excited!! 

We have written the menu from scratch along with the chef. I have printed them on some lovely pink parchment paper and will send out to everyone so they can choose what they want. I need to give the pre-orders in 2 weeks before. 

The pictures aren't great.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

What a lovely wedding plan, so personal and intimate. I love it :) x


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no that's no good about your make up :( you deffo need to like what they do and I agree gold isn't a natural colour! Did you take any pictures of you with it done ?

Wow how exciting that you done the menu yourself, I bet your so excited to eat it all on the day!!

Not long to go now :)


----------



## CatStorey

My favours have arrived!! 

They are lovely in real life, I am so happy with them :happydance:







I am going to fill them with these -


----------



## CatStorey

Also my Shoes arrived today. Their fab! 

Not your typical bridal shoes by a mile but I really really like them! 

I wanted to go totally sparkly and these def are :thumbup: Would live heels but my OH is a short arse so have to stick to flats. 

My dress is super long so people will only really see them if I show the off.


----------



## Lauren25

Those little favour bags are so gorgeous, where are they from?
And the shoes :cloud9: they are lush!

Have you got much left to do now?


----------



## CatStorey

Thanks hun x 

They are from 'Not on the High Street'. Sooooo many nice things on their, I could spemd a fortune!! 

You can have whatever you want written in the hearts as well as the badges.


----------



## CatStorey

Another little purchase that arrived last week was this - 



Its a wooden plaque hand painted with our names and wedding date on. Its so lovely!! 

I'm going to hang it on our wall after the big day. But for the wedding I want to display it on either a wooden easel or something like this -


----------



## emyandpotato

You've got some lovely finds :) I adore Not on the Highstreet, I could spend a fortune there! It's my go to for presents, I've got loads of personalised things for Rory and OH from there.


----------



## CatStorey

Thanks xxx 

I spend hours at work browsing that website. I love it :)


----------



## CatStorey

My cake is being mad by a local lady. I am actually in awe of her as she has 3 boys, works full time AND bakes the most amazing cakes :wacko: 

She's done Chloe's birthday cakes for the past 2 years. I found her originally on Facebook and she is really reasonably priced. 

I'm going to have 20 cupcakes and an 8" round Chocolate cake covered with white icing on top. 

They will hopeful look like this :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Bloody hell! How do people have that kind of patience?! Those buttons though! Amazing.


----------



## CatStorey

I'm having a bit of a subtle button theme running through the wedding.......I love buttons!!! 

Chloe has her button bouquet, I'm having buttons on the cake and I'll have buttons on the place cards. 

There a bit crappy, I wasn't going to have them really as there isn't any need only being 15 of us. But I got a bit carried away and ordered these. They were only cheap and then I've got a random selection of buttons I will stick on to the top of each one.


----------



## Lauren25

Love the button theme, something so different but so pretty!
Those cakes look so beautiful!

I really need to get looking on Not on the Highstreet again for wedding things, always forget!


----------



## CatStorey

Eeeeeeeeeee!!! Can't wait!!! Had an email last night from the lady making the bouquets, buttons holes ect and she said she is nearly finished :) She is going to bring them to me in 2 weeks. Just want to see them!! 

Also going to visit the venue for our reception meal in 2 weeks on Saturday 15th. Want to run through the plan, explain where I want everything putting like the cake, favors etc with the wedding planner. Can't wait to see the place again. 

One job I really need to do and haven't even started yet is get stuff for the kids table. 
There will be 5 children - 10 yr old - 2 x 7 yr olds - 3 yr old - 2 yr old

I want crafty type things - but nothing messy! I want things that will keep them occupied for quite a while so they don't get bored whilst the adults are still eating. 
I am going to go to the toy shop and see what I can find. I was thinking maybe some kind of jewelry/beads making set for the older girls, not sure for the younger ones yet. Need to sort it out soon though!!


----------



## Lauren25

Aww how exciting about the bouquet and buttonhole, bet your so excited to see them!

Love the idea of the craft table, what a great way to keep them entertained!


----------



## aly888

You sound very organised!! I too love the craft table. You could print out wedding dress and wedding cake outlines and ask them all to decorate them however they want. Well, the older ones can. Maybe not the younger ones :)


----------

